# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  เครื่องย่าน 27MHz และ 28MHz All mode ยี่ห้อ AnyTone รุ่น AT-5555N (มีทะเบียน)

## Import

*AnyTone เป็นโรงงานใหญ่ ไม่ใช่เครื่องก็อปปี้ เหมือนเครื่องขี้โล้โซล่า ที่ไหนก็ไม่รู้แล้วมีบางท่านบอกว่าดีกว่า ผู้ซื้อควรลองกดค้นหาในเว็บไซต์ดูก่อนว่า.. อย่างไหนผู้ใช้ที่อเมริกาหรือทางยุโรปเค้านิยมกัน จะได้ไม่เสียใจภายหลัง*

เครื่อง *CB 27MHz* และย่าน *28 MHz* ยี่ห้อ *AnyTone* รุ่น *AT-5555N* เครื่อง AnyTone รุ่น AT-5555N เป็นแบบติดรถยนต์-เรือยนต์หรือติดตั้งประจำที่ กำลังส่งสามารถปรับได้ละเอียดจากน้อยไปมาก FM,SSB 30W และ AM 12W รายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมศึกษาได้จากลิ้งก์ด้านล่างเลยครับ

*รายละเอียดเพิ่มเติม*
1. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlrzaqflux0
2. http://www.cbradio.nl/anytone/Manual...T5555N_ENG.pdf 

*รูปภาพ*
















*เฉพาะย่าน 27 MHz มีทะเบียน :* 7,200 บาท สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ 150 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 


ส่งคุณ พงษวริษฐ์ (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EI015268005TH  วันที่ 22/09/54
ส่งคุณ ธวัช (สงขลา) EMS = EI015278348TH  วันที่ 26/09/54
ส่งคุณ ประเสริฐ (ป่าซาง) EMS = EI536314906TH  วันที่ 20/10/54
ส่งคุณ วชิระพันธ์ (เชียงราย) EMS = EI881437042TH  วันที่ 15/03/55
ส่งคุณ ปราโมทย์ (สิงห์บุรี) EMS = EI960249537TH  วันที่ 27/03/55
ส่งคุณ เส็ง (จตุจักร) EMS = EI882113330TH  วันที่ 19/04/55
ส่งคุณ เกรียงศักดิ์ (ละแม) EMS = EI881473985TH  วันที่ 08/05/55
ส่งคุณ ชัยรัศ (สันทราย) EMS = EJ069788865TH  วันที่ 25/07/55
ส่งคุณ เกียรติกูล (สมุทรปราการ) EMS = EJ193709954TH  วันที่ 04/08/55 (สินค้าประมูล)
ส่งคุณ สุเจต (ระยอง) EMS =EJ114246616TH  วันที่ 10/08/55 (สินค้าประมูล)
ส่งคุณ อาทิตย์ (พัทยา) EMS = EJ400297103TH  วันที่ 21/01/56
ส่งคุณ เกษตรพงษ์ (แพร่) EMS = EJ486289680TH  วันที่ 06/03/56
ส่ง ร้านมงคลวัสดุ (เสลภูมิ) EMS = EK137469885TH  วันที่ 05/08/56
ส่ง ร้านปานอิเล็คทรอนิกส์ (สันป่าตอง) EMS = EK637640635TH  วันที่ 19/12/56
ส่งคุณ สุชาติ (ทุ่งสง) EMS = EK490121252TH  วันที่ 20/02/57
ส่งคุณ ธนพิชญ์ (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EK490147895TH  วันที่ 05/03/57
ส่งคุณ ปุณณภพ (บางบัวทอง) EMS = EK489158533TH  วันที่ 13/03/57
ส่งคุณ ธนพิชญ์ (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EK490196410TH  วันที่ 05/04/57 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ เจนณรงค์ (หลักสี่) EMS = EK490072888TH  วันที่ 22/04/57
ส่งคุณ พันธวัจน์ (ลพบุรี) EMS = EK489979114TH  วันที่ 25/04/57
ส่งคุณ อภิชัย (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EL313709278TH  วันที่ 23/07/57
ส่งคุณ สุทธิโชค (บางนา) EMS = EL313725633TH  วันที่ 31/07/57 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ กิมใช้ (นครปฐม) EMS = EL314053029TH  วันที่ 26/08/57
ส่งคุณ กฤษณะ (คลองหลวง) EMS = EN700839584TH  วันที่ 26/01/58
ส่งคุณ บรมวิชญ์ (ลาดพร้าว) EMS = EN689593388TH  วันที่ 11/02/58
ส่งคุณ เอกสิทธิ์ (บ้านดู่) EMS = EP402756473TH  วันที่ 16/12/58
ส่งคุณ วิฑูรย์ (คลองหลวง) EMS = EP868554367TH  วันที่ 05/04/59 (เครื่องตัวโชว์ ขายเป็นมือสอง)
ส่งคุณ พรจิตร (ระนอง) EMS = EQ360741436TH  วันที่ 10/08/59
ส่งคุณ สะอาด (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EP913211590TH  วันที่ 19/10/59
--------------------------- AT-5555N ---------------------------------
ส่งคุณ จุธาลักษณ์ (พิษณุโลก) EMS = ET494878983TH  วันที่ 07/11/60
ส่งคุณ ณรงค์ (คลองหลวง) EMS = ET890005853TH  วันที่ 28/11/60
ส่งคุณ ประสงค์ศักฎิ์ (นิคมพัฒนา) EMS = EU517385555TH  วันที่ 20/04/61
ส่งคุณ อนุสรณ์ (นาแก) EMS = EU517422372TH  วันที่ 02/05/61 (ทะเบียน)
ส่งคุณ พรชัย (เวียงป่าเป้า) EMS = EU367194831TH  วันที่ 10/09/61 (ทะเบียน)
ส่งคุณ พัลลภ (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EV485095033TH  วันที่ 21/09/61 (ทะเบียน)
ส่งคุณ ภูริพัธน์ (บ้านอำเภอ) EMS = EV485749654TH  วันที่ 05/04/62 (ทะเบียน)
ส่งคุณ ชาญยุทธ (พระพุทธบาท) EMS = EI180060502TH  วันที่ 11/09/62 (ทะเบียน) 



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่ง ร้านมงคลวัสดุ (เสลภูมิ) EMS = EK137469885TH  วันที่ 05/08/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุชาติ (ทุ่งสง) EMS = EK490121252TH  วันที่ 20/02/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธนพิชญ์ (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EK490147895TH  วันที่ 05/03/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปุณณภพ (บางบัวทอง) EMS = EK489158533TH  วันที่ 13/03/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธนพิชญ์ (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EK490196410TH  วันที่ 05/04/57 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เจนณรงค์ (หลักสี่) EMS = EK490072888TH  วันที่ 22/04/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พันธวัจน์ (ลพบุรี) EMS = EK489979114TH  วันที่ 25/04/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อภิชัย (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EL313709278TH  วันที่ 23/07/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุทธิโชค (บางนา) EMS = EL313725633TH  วันที่ 31/07/57 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กิมใช้ (นครปฐม) EMS = EL314053029TH  วันที่ 26/08/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กฤษณะ (คลองหลวง) EMS = EN700839584TH  วันที่ 26/01/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ บรมวิชญ์ (ลาดพร้าว) EMS = EN689593388TH  วันที่ 11/02/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เอกสิทธิ์ (บ้านดู่) EMS = EP402756473TH  วันที่ 16/12/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วิฑูรย์ (คลองหลวง) EMS = EP868554367TH  วันที่ 05/04/59 (เครื่องตัวโชว์ ขายเป็นมือสอง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พรจิตร (ระนอง) EMS = EQ360741436TH  วันที่ 10/08/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สะอาด (ขอนแก่น) EMS = EP913211590TH  วันที่ 19/10/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จุธาลักษณ์ (พิษณุโลก) EMS = ET494878983TH  วันที่ 07/11/60

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ณรงค์ (คลองหลวง) EMS = ET890005853TH  วันที่ 28/11/60

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ประสงค์ศักฎิ์ (นิคมพัฒนา) EMS = EU517385555TH  วันที่ 20/04/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อนุสรณ์ (นาแก) EMS = EU517422372TH  วันที่ 02/05/61 (ทะเบียน)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พรชัย (เวียงป่าเป้า) EMS = EU367194831TH  วันที่ 10/09/61 (ทะเบียน)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พัลลภ (นครราชสีมา) EMS = EV485095033TH  วันที่ 21/09/61 (ทะเบียน)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ภูริพัธน์ (บ้านอำเภอ) EMS = EV485749654TH  วันที่ 05/04/62 (ทะเบียน)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชาญยุทธ (พระพุทธบาท) EMS = EI180060502TH  วันที่ 11/09/62 (ทะเบียน)

----------

